# Sorted!!!: Boardman pivot bolt



## Kernow_T (13 May 2019)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kernow_T (14 May 2019)

Bearing present, just the two bolts (like a larger version of chainring bolts) and the little plastic ring spacer needed


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2019)

You could try Halfords, but they will want to sell you the kit. Might help which pivot it's from - is this from the swing arm ? PS no spares here- mine are on my FS Pro.


----------



## Kernow_T (14 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> You could try Halfords, but they will want to sell you the kit. Might help which pivot it's from - is this from the swing arm ? PS no spares here- mine are on my FS Pro.


Tried local Halfords and well, I won't comment (I've had brilliant service at Halfords before but my local one is less than useless).

Yes, it's this one, apparently, as the 'man from Boardman' said, it's the frame's weak part. As the bearing is present in think just the bolt kit will have it...£25


----------



## Loganlarsson (7 Apr 2020)

Kernow_T said:


> Bearing present, just the two bolts (like a larger version of chainring bolts) and the little plastic ring spacer needed


Did u find the part as I'm now struggling to find it any help be appreciated


----------



## Kernow_T (7 Apr 2020)

Loganlarsson said:


> Did u find the part as I'm now struggling to find it any help be appreciated


This is the best, and much the cheapest, solution I think.


----------

